# brp questions



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

what different springs are available for brp car?
does anyone offer matched batteries for these?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

midgetracer81 said:


> what different springs are available for brp car?
> does anyone offer matched batteries for these?


You can use just about any pan car front spring but the ones Bud offers from BRP seem to work best.
You can't go wrong with matched packs from Team Scream Racing. There is a couple of other places that match the micro batts. also.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

team sceam is good also try max amps and skyrocketbatteryies.com


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

MAXAMPS seem to be a bit pricey??
Jon puts out a hell of a pack!(TEAM SCREAM)


----------

